# WARNING EBAY USER (TIS10300) SELLS STOLEN PROPERTY !!!



## Dubstep

After finding a thread about this (tis10300) guy on ebay and the prob's other members are having or had with him, I feel its only right of me to tell my super bad experience with him and hopefully it will keep you guys from having a bad deal with him or other scammers like him!

I also posted this comment on the thread "if you sell on ebay you need to read this" cause I was surpirsed that hes still ****ing people over, or not practicing good biz!

"HOLY SH*T MAN!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!
On all forums and ebay my username is (FRESHKRYP69) I have sold on ebay for yrs, been online for yrs. I messed up this account and had to change my user to (Dubstep). but its me Brad.

TIS10300 SELLS STOLEN PROPERTY ON EBAY! I WAS A VICTIM! 
about a couple yrs ago i had 6 amps stolen out of my garage, 1 nt200, 1 2250 sx, 12250xtr, 1 600.4, 2 400.2.. I found out who stole it (a meth head) and wouldnt ya know it a couple months later this guy on ebaY (TIS10300) HAD MY NT200 for sale on ****ing ebay! I of course had police reports and ****!
a lil thing about my NT amps. all of them have been modded in the same way by me using the same components to mod them. truely 1 of a kind amps at this point, NO ONE IN THE WORLD HAS ORION NT AMPS LIKE I DO! PERIOD!
that mother ****er did nothing but lie, about who he bought it from, how much pretty much anything I asked him. he refused to take down the listing. so I used my friends ebay account, bought my NT200 back from him, with a visa cc of course, then did a charge back based on it was stolen property! when the cop showed up at my buddys house. the ups guy was there and a sheriff.
FYI, while I was modding my 4 orion NT200's I got the heatsinks mixed up, (all the heatsinks had serial #'s on the sink under the board and on the board and the bottom plate) lucky for me the theives didnt get my 3 other NT200's!!! but also lucky for me I had the serial #'s.LMFAO!!
heres where it gets good, out of the 4 NT200'S 2 of them had the wrong circuit board for the serial #. I took apart a NT200 in front of the cop and ups guy (in about 30 seconds) i showed them the 2 diff serial #'s, I said the amp in that unopened box has the circuit board to this heatsink and vica versa that I was holding in my hand! I opened the box that (TIS10300) sent me, took that amp apart and showed the sheriff and ups guy that amp he sent me in fact had the wrong circuit board in it! If I didnt do that or couldnt prove it, the sheriff was going to take the amp..;(..BUT NOT ON THAT DAY!!! I proved this ebayer (TIS10300) was selling my stolen property on ebay, so he let me keep it! and I made 1 phone call to visa while the ups and sheriff was there and they instantaiously refunded the 700 bucks I just spent to buy back my amp that was stolen from me! WOOHOOO!!! Everyone knows im going to build a casket out of my orion nt's and PG zpa's and will be buried with them! Id never sell my orions or pg amps!
when (tis10300) found out what I didnt to recover my stolen property, he was a HUGE *******! I said thats what you get for selling stolen property on ebay DUMBASS!"

I have police reports and everything.

I did manage to find my 2250 xtr in a pawn shop for 50 bucks!!!!! so I found 2 of the 6 amps that were stolen from me! hell yea buddy! my 2250's were also modded in ways that im sure Im the only person on earth to do exactly what I did, so I can spot my amps a mile away!

I hope this guy gets shut down, the world is to messed up as it is and here we have a guy ripping people off for petty ****, car audio equipment although not cheap equipment!


----------



## ravemeister

Good job man!! Good luck on the rest.


----------



## Darth SQ

It sounds like you have proof beyond reproach.
Take it to ebay and get him permanently removed.
BTW, shouldn't he be arrested for what he did?
If someone is found with stolen materials, they usually go to jail.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## duro78

Did you ever confront him? Would love to hear what he had to say but of course he's gonna say he got it from someone else proving he personally stole it would be kind of hard. Did the cops press any charges or even notify him?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## passtim

To bad we don't live in China where they would cut off his hands
I fn hate theives.


----------



## TrickyRicky

Funny story, I got into it with him last year. Because several members here found out all the ebay names he uses to buy expensive amps then lies about them not working or whatever then he gets his money back keeps the amps then turns around and list it under (TIS10300) for lots lots more than what HE DIDNT pay. He does clean them up pretty good to make them look new thats for sure.

He got an apology from me (wish I did just to end the whole freaking conversation). With prove like this I take back my apology.


----------



## Darth SQ

passtim said:


> To bad we don't live in China where they would cut off his hands
> I fn hate theives.


X1000!!!!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DAT

Maybe someone needs to buy a amp from him and then file a claim and return the amp but just send him a broken amp that weighs the same as the one he shipped.

Paypal will refund your money and you got his and the amp.


----------



## quickaudi07

DAT said:


> Maybe someone needs to buy a amp from him and then file a claim and return the amp but just send him a broken amp that weighs the same as the one he shipped.
> 
> Paypal will refund your money and you got his and the amp.


I think its too much ******** to play with. I'm glad he got his amps back, as he stated car audio is not cheep as we all know. If you want something good you need to pay for it. I trust diy more than ebay. I know I won't get f over here.....

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## JAX

that is a bad ass story. I am still shocked that the 1 thing I got from him worked but I wonder if it was stolen.


----------



## Darth SQ

JAX said:


> that is a bad ass story. I am still shocked that the 1 thing I got from him worked but I wonder if it was stolen.


It was and I want that Soundstream back now! 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## TrickyRicky

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It was and I want that Soundstream back now!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


LOL.

He has very nice stuff, I wont lie. But his prices are close to retail (even on old school stuff). He told me he would add me to the block list on his ebay auctions..... I simply replied with a big ole' "THANK YOU". LOL that way if I ever do get tempted (which I doubt) to buy something from him I'll be safe.


----------



## JAX

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It was and I want that Soundstream back now!
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



nice try, but it was a eclipse cd7000 head unit..lol


----------



## quickaudi07

I just googled his ass and everything says its "Old School"

tis10300 | eBay


----------



## TrickyRicky

quickaudi07 said:


> I just googled his ass and everything says its "Old School"
> 
> tis10300 | eBay


I just find it funny how he is asking 500.00 for some Kicker C10 woofers. Those are still being made by Credence for 21.00 (BRAND SPANKING NEW, just different dust caps). He also has some AudioArts subs (AGAIN MADE BY CREDENCE) and its a little more realistic price but still tooo much for old school equipment.

But I honestly have to say his stuff looks to be in mint condition.


----------



## ChrisB

What can I say, nostalgia sells and many will buy! 

Case and point... I sold two Orion HCCA 225s to someone who had them back in the day, and he didn't want to hear that newer amplifiers were more powerful and better suited for 1 ohm loads. He actually spoke with me on the telephone for close to an hour, and was still dead set on buying the Orions from me. I told him that a Sundown SAZ-1500D would only cost $200 more and have a full 2 year warranty, and he didn't want to hear that. Oh well, I took his money with a smile.


----------



## starboy869

He's on diyma peddling his wares. I remember him telling me he doesn't deal with diyma members.


----------



## TrickyRicky

starboy869 said:


> He's on diyma peddling his wares. I remember him telling me he doesn't deal with diyma members.


Thats because everyone knows what kind of guy he is and how shady his business may be. Dont get me wrong am not saying "DONT BUY FROM HIM" but "DONT SELL TO HIM" thats for sure because he will file a paypal claim against you, then send you a different broken amp, get his money back through paypal and keep your treasure/amp. Then turns around and sells it for an arm and a leg.

Again I would NOT recommend selling to him, I dont know how his selling goes, but I guess as long as you pay the amount his asking he will send you the right item, just dont plan to screw him like he does everyone else because am pretty sure he has loop holes to get his **** back or keep your money.


----------



## MCLSOUND

I was in contact with this guy about the XRT 100/xover.
Will not ship to Ontario(maybe boarder will trace the serial#).It take 10min to fill out the one piece of paper,cmon!Anyway, I am glad now that I read this.


----------



## WRX2010

MCLSOUND said:


> I was in contact with this guy about the XRT 100/xover.
> Will not ship to Ontario(maybe boarder will trace the serial#).It take 10min to fill out the one piece of paper,cmon!Anyway, I am glad now that I read this.


x2. The customs form for international USPS shipping takes 2 minutes to complete. I shipped an amp to a DIYMA member in Hong Kong and had no issues. Canada is a no brainer even if it does not fit in a flat rate box, just costs more. as long as buyer on either side of the border is willing to cover the additional cost, all should be fine.

I have bought a couple things from him before that work fine, but I think regular ebayers know his prices are too high in the current economic situation.


----------



## ChrisB

I had enough headaches with shipping internationally that I will generally list my ads as "shipped for the states that existed prior to the Eisenhower administration." In the past, I did make exceptions, but after my last global express shipment that took 7 days on an overnight delivery, I'm even less willing to make exceptions these days. I tried to get my money back on the guaranteed delivery thing and the USPS said it was MY fault for not including an invoice from me to the person I was shipping it to. It mattered not that I declared the package as a gift. I guess next time I will include an invoice and packing slip with 0 amounts.


----------



## WRX2010

Chris I totally agree. I only list on Ebay or on here, for that matter, for Conus but I have made a couple exceptions based on the specific circumstances. I keep all receipts, pics of outside and inside of the amp and the serial numbers.

I sold an Xtant amp to a guy in Australia last summer and shipped regular USPS international in a flat rate box. I think it only took 3 days to get there, which is faster than mail from Boston to Dallas. go figure.

I won't ship outside conus if my gut warns me that something is not quite right. Always smart to be extra careful, but I haven't sold much since I am a ampaholic. rofl

It only takes one bad experience to change things for good and I have read several threads about peeps on here that just won't chance it anymore.


----------



## MCLSOUND

Its not that bad to ship boys. USPS is easy as is Canadian postal.I have shipped alot of stereo stuff and once you do it its easy after that.


----------



## estione

DAT said:


> Maybe someone needs to buy a amp from him and then file a claim and return the amp but just send him a broken amp that weighs the same as the one he shipped.
> 
> Paypal will refund your money and you got his and the amp.


The problem there is would that make you any better than him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## passtim

estione said:


> The problem there is would that make you any better than him!!!!!!!!!


An eye for an eye!!


----------



## Nemesys66

Hi,

Maybe it would have been interesting to dump a negative feedback on his ebay profile.
Because if you hadn't read this post, the guy looks like a freaking saint... 100% all the way down


----------



## estione

^^ True but who has the right to be judge, jury and the beheader


----------



## Nemesys66

estione said:


> ^^ True but who has the right to be judge, jury and the beheader


100% with you on this, but I reckon he has ground for a negative feedback...after all he bought his amp back on ebay...


----------



## passtim

estione said:


> ^^ True but who has the right to be judge, jury and the beheader


Dude, that's why I live in Texas, where we have an express line for murderers and such. LOL


----------



## estione

passtim said:


> Dude, that's why I live in Texas, where we have an express line for murderers and such. LOL


PMSL :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## estione

Nemesys66 said:


> 100% with you on this, but I reckon he has ground for a negative feedback...after all he bought his amp back on ebay...



Oh dont get me wrong this guy need's to be taught a lesson, but it should be done correctly and legal, But if that fails...............................











FUKING shoot him :laugh:


----------



## KP

Try to talk him down on something and see how 'friendly' he is.


----------



## whitedragon551

passtim said:


> An eye for an eye!!


Makes the world go blind.


----------



## SexualChocolate

Dubstep said:


> After finding a thread about this (tis10300) guy on ebay and the prob's other members are having or had with him, I feel its only right of me to tell my super bad experience with him and hopefully it will keep you guys from having a bad deal with him or other scammers like him!
> 
> I also posted this comment on the thread "if you sell on ebay you need to read this" cause I was surpirsed that hes still ****ing people over, or not practicing good biz!
> 
> "HOLY SH*T MAN!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!
> On all forums and ebay my username is (FRESHKRYP69) I have sold on ebay for yrs, been online for yrs. I messed up this account and had to change my user to (Dubstep). but its me Brad.
> 
> TIS10300 SELLS STOLEN PROPERTY ON EBAY! I WAS A VICTIM!
> about a couple yrs ago i had 6 amps stolen out of my garage, 1 nt200, 1 2250 sx, 12250xtr, 1 600.4, 2 400.2.. I found out who stole it (a meth head) and wouldnt ya know it a couple months later this guy on ebaY (TIS10300) HAD MY NT200 for sale on ****ing ebay! I of course had police reports and ****!
> a lil thing about my NT amps. all of them have been modded in the same way by me using the same components to mod them. truely 1 of a kind amps at this point, NO ONE IN THE WORLD HAS ORION NT AMPS LIKE I DO! PERIOD!
> that mother ****er did nothing but lie, about who he bought it from, how much pretty much anything I asked him. he refused to take down the listing. so I used my friends ebay account, bought my NT200 back from him, with a visa cc of course, then did a charge back based on it was stolen property! when the cop showed up at my buddys house. the ups guy was there and a sheriff.
> FYI, while I was modding my 4 orion NT200's I got the heatsinks mixed up, (all the heatsinks had serial #'s on the sink under the board and on the board and the bottom plate) lucky for me the theives didnt get my 3 other NT200's!!! but also lucky for me I had the serial #'s.LMFAO!!
> heres where it gets good, out of the 4 NT200'S 2 of them had the wrong circuit board for the serial #. I took apart a NT200 in front of the cop and ups guy (in about 30 seconds) i showed them the 2 diff serial #'s, I said the amp in that unopened box has the circuit board to this heatsink and vica versa that I was holding in my hand! I opened the box that (TIS10300) sent me, took that amp apart and showed the sheriff and ups guy that amp he sent me in fact had the wrong circuit board in it! If I didnt do that or couldnt prove it, the sheriff was going to take the amp..;(..BUT NOT ON THAT DAY!!! I proved this ebayer (TIS10300) was selling my stolen property on ebay, so he let me keep it! and I made 1 phone call to visa while the ups and sheriff was there and they instantaiously refunded the 700 bucks I just spent to buy back my amp that was stolen from me! WOOHOOO!!! Everyone knows im going to build a casket out of my orion nt's and PG zpa's and will be buried with them! Id never sell my orions or pg amps!
> when (tis10300) found out what I didnt to recover my stolen property, he was a HUGE *******! I said thats what you get for selling stolen property on ebay DUMBASS!"
> 
> I have police reports and everything.
> 
> I did manage to find my 2250 xtr in a pawn shop for 50 bucks!!!!! so I found 2 of the 6 amps that were stolen from me! hell yea buddy! my 2250's were also modded in ways that im sure Im the only person on earth to do exactly what I did, so I can spot my amps a mile away!
> 
> I hope this guy gets shut down, the world is to messed up as it is and here we have a guy ripping people off for petty ****, car audio equipment although not cheap equipment!


Tis10300 now goes by the_audiophile_connection 
Just go here for proof
http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReturnUserIdHistory&requested=the_audiophile_connection

He has items on his ebay pages that have been relisted for Id have to guess about 1.5 years now. The prices are so high that noone will pay.
He wants people to be stupid and just pay so he relists over and over.

For example, he has some so called Sony XES 12 subs for an astronomical price. The subs are no even close to XES or even ES. They are XS. The basic line sony made about 20 years ago.

I would NOT buy or sell to this dude


----------



## sirbOOm

Yep I have him and anyone else that's been mentioned as a POS blocked on my eBay account. I video everything working before sending and take photos of the boxing process. I then tend to provide those photos to the buyer via the email on the PayPal account in advance of sending requesting that s/he confirm and agree that the product is working and packaged to their satisfaction. If they don't respond, I make a call... refund or send.


----------



## nismos14

sirbOOm said:


> Yep I have him and anyone else that's been mentioned as a POS blocked on my eBay account. I video everything working before sending and take photos of the boxing process. I then tend to provide those photos to the buyer via the email on the PayPal account in advance of sending requesting that s/he confirm and agree that the product is working and packaged to their satisfaction. If they don't respond, I make a call... refund or send.


How do you block someone on ebay? I can't figure that out.


----------



## sirbOOm

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=block ebay bidder

Click it or ticket.


----------



## nismos14

Seems like blocking buyers only.


----------



## Victor_inox

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> It sounds like you have proof beyond reproach.
> Take it to ebay and get him permanently removed.
> BTW, shouldn't he be arrested for what he did?
> If someone is found with stolen materials, they usually go to jail.
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


 Legally it`s not that easy. to prove possession of stolen property said property must be included in initial police report as stolen.


----------



## Darth SQ

Victor_inox said:


> Legally it`s not that easy. to prove possession of stolen property said property must be included in initial police report as stolen.


And another greasy slime ball slips through without any repercussions.
F&*k this bs.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Victor_inox

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> And another greasy slime ball slips through without any repercussions.
> F&*k this bs.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I didn`t create this legal system..don`t blame me. it sucks but it`s best legal system money can buy.


----------



## PPI_GUY

*EDIT* "the_audiophile_connection" and "soccerguru" are NOT the same person.


----------



## TrickyRicky

I've dealt with Soccerguru plenty of times and I can back him up...as well as many member here.


----------



## PPI_GUY

TrickyRicky said:


> I've dealt with Soccerguru plenty of times and I can back him up...as well as many member here.


Good deal. I did some research and have to agree. I also edited my post above to reflect that they are different people.


----------



## soccerguru607

Thank you Ricky  Appreciated buddy!

Edit: @ PPI GUY: "the_audiophile_connection" is Christopher Blood. He live about 3-1/2 hrs driving west from me Jamestown, NY. I am at Binghamton, NY.


----------



## PPI_GUY

soccerguru607 said:


> Thank you Ricky  Appreciated buddy!
> 
> Edit: @ PPI GUY: "the_audiophile_connection" is Christopher Blood. He live about 3-1/2 hrs driving west from me Jamestown, NY. I am at Binghamton, NY.


Yeah, that's where I made my mistake. I remembered you both having NY addresses and that's where I made my mistake. Apologies for my error.


----------



## soccerguru607

No worries!!! I make/made plenty mistakes


----------



## ChrisB

soccerguru607 said:


> Thank you Ricky  Appreciated buddy!
> 
> Edit: @ PPI GUY: "the_audiophile_connection" is Christopher Blood. He live about 3-1/2 hrs driving west from me Jamestown, NY. I am at Binghamton, NY.



Christopher Blood is such a pleasant person to deal with as long as you don't mind dealing with an elitist, condescending, nostalgia pushing weirdo. Although, I must admit, I do find him mildly entertaining. 


Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

soccerguru607 said:


> No worries!!! I make/made plenty mistakes


Like you choosing soccer over NFL football? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## soccerguru607

hahahahahaha Actually I follow both closely (die hard Buffalo Bills fan) including NHL in which my Rangers are down 0-3. Yankees etc... I just love sports.

edit: its kinda UNAMERICAN not to love certain sports


----------



## rton20s

soccerguru607 said:


> hahahahahaha Actually I follow both closely (die hard Buffalo Bills fan) including NHL in which my Rangers are down 0-3. Yankees etc... I just love sports.
> 
> edit: its kinda UNAMERICAN not to love certain sports


----------



## Ultimateherts

I believe this was the same guy that used to have different eBay accounts and bid up his own auctions years ago (elite car audio time period)

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Like you choosing soccer over NFL football?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Just him and the rest of the world.


----------



## Darth SQ

Victor_inox said:


> Just him and the rest of the world.


Al Bundy don't. :thumbsup:




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## soccerguru607

One of my favorite show...


----------



## mikelycka

man im very sorry to hear that sucks. You a great guy I have talked with you and delt with you years ago on the pg site under kg1961
hope you find some of your other gems


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Though this is not about the same guy Dubstep is talking about. I thought I would let you guys know of another DB that I had recent dealings with. This guy isn't in the USA, so, unless your searching international or for something rare you likely wont run into him. But p.heimpold is a 1st rate asshat. I won two auctions for BLADE SE amps. In the beginning he was going to combine shipping on them both. Then turned around and was 
going to charge me 180 bucks for just shipping. I know fully that shipping is expensive from his location to here but give me a break. So, that is no real big deal happens all the time. What else he did also happens all the time but I have grown sick and tired of it. Shill bidding, and from what I understand from Ebay, they have started to press charges in applicable countries. 

If you do not know how to catch someone in the act of doing this. If you win the item, or don't win because you get outbid by one person who seems to keep outbidding you. Click on bid history, then see if the number of feedbacks matches the seller. Now this only works for the truly STUPID Ebay members who use their own accounts to shill bid. It is much harder to catch the crafty ones, but it can be done in the same manor. It used to be much easier when ebay listed the real user names unlike what they do now.

So, I caught this guy. Messaged Ebay, gave them the evidence I gathered myself along with all the off Ebay emails I received both about the items and shipping. The guy relisted the amps after I did not pay, Ebay already advised him I was charging him with shill bidding. When they sold I noticed they sold for less than half what I bid, because he did not run up the auctions price on his own. One sold for just a bit over 100 bucks the other for less than 100. If I had trusted him at that point I would have gotten them under my fathers account because, smoking deal. But being I'm sure he would have still charged stupid money for shipping I just let them go.

So, not only keep your eye out for the people that are trying to pass off stolen property. But, be on the look out for shill bidding. Ebay is not putting up with that crap these days. I did get an email from them letting me know that I the 'non pay' was removed from my account, and the guy I turned in has been removed from Ebay, along with the friends and family that had been shill bidding on his items. They did not advise me of any legal action, but expressed they were looking into it.

So, be on the lookout 

Scott


----------



## Victor_inox

Scott, how you can prove shill bidding? You can`t, end of story. Properly made shill is undetectable, Ebay looking for patterns, their software does, they don`t have manpower to do it manually. everyone have friends and those friends bidding to help their buddies to get what fair. funny thing every real auction allow that, ****bay doesn`t. keep monitoring his activity, he will be back to shill bidding in no time. EBAY don`t give a **** as soon as their fees collected.
now you think it`s unfair to you to bid up price when he thinks you are an ******* for reporting him. If you don`t like his ebay practices don`t bid. ebay required every seller to post shipping price or use shipping calculator to display s/h to whatever location you registered on. if you don`t like it- just don`t bid, if he asks for more than shows on the listing page just move on somewhere else.
it sounds he will be shipping from overseas. why everyone assume that shipping charges about the same as from US to him. this is incorrect, shipping from china is much much less, from Europe much more. Damn medium flat rate to Australia is $65
Japan 85 and so on. prices vary greatly. plus some people charging for handling, while you might not like it it`s known up front charges.


----------

